# recommend long lasting chew treats please



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I would like to buy Lolly some longer lasting chew treats to keep her occupied for a bit  She is fed kibble and I'm not keen on giving her raw food/bones so wondered what people recommend. 

She is 11 weeks old. I give her a kong filled with peanut butter and a few treats but that doesn't last long! She has also had an edible bone from Nylabone (came in a value pack along with a flexi and nobbly non-edible bones) which she loved but didn't last very long (less than 10 minutes)

I seem to read conflicting advice about hide treats.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Zooplus do a big range of 100% natural chews http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/dogs/dog_treats_chews

Not sure what nylabones you are using but Flo has had her for about 10 months and only just managed to pull of the smallest of rice grain sized pieces, they aren't supposed to 'eat' them in a few hours if they are the non-edible type.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have you tried freezing her kong it will last that little bit longer. 

im looking into getting dear antler as they dont smell or stane anything and are ment to be full of nutriense. http://www.puredog.co.uk/


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooo they sound interesting Kendal will have a look ... surely they are just littered evrywhere up in your neck of the woods lol x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

embee said:


> Not sure what nylabones you are using but Flo has had her for about 10 months and only just managed to pull of the smallest of rice grain sized pieces, they aren't supposed to 'eat' them in a few hours if they are the non-edible type.


It's the edible one in a pack like this http://www.petsathome.com/shop/puppy-triple-bone-starter-kit-by-nylabone-13553


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

nyla bones are NOT edable they are made form plastic with a flaver added

"You should check your dog's toys regularly for signs of wear and damage; removing worn and damaged toys immediately."


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

wilfiboy said:


> Oooo they sound interesting Kendal will have a look ... surely they are just littered evrywhere up in your neck of the woods lol x


lol only just hered of them but they sound fab


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh Ive had a look they look great will have to get ordering x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The antlers look really good, but a bit pricey.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

just baught a midum and a large, i exspec that will do till the end of the year lol


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

flounder_1 said:


> It's the edible one in a pack like this http://www.petsathome.com/shop/puppy-triple-bone-starter-kit-by-nylabone-13553


So if she ate the edible one then that's fine. The antler looks interesting but I would want it to last a while for that price! If you get one Kendal let us know how they get on with it.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Just to reasure everyone - it was definately an edible one! She loves her chicken flavoured unedible one which she just chews and chews on but doesn't eat.

I went to the pet shop to try to buy another one but they only come in that triple pack and seeing as the normal non-edible nylabones last ages I don't particularly want to buy a triple pack just for the 1 edible one!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Have ordered some in preparation for removing the daily biscuit treat!xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

fallon said:


> Pigs ears are good. The pups chew them for ages


I was wondering about pigs ears, do they leave stains?


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

My husband and his mum used to have a pet store market stall at Romford market and I used to help out in my late teens to mid 20's and I was always a bit freeked by the pigs ears. They used to sometimes still have wax and hair on them  I got used to them in the end.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have nt noticed any stains ... try "bulls pizzles !!" x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been trying to get hold of the stag things for a while - they sell them at the vet's around the corner from my friend, but she keeps forgetting to go and buy me one before she comes to visit! We're seeing her again on thursday, so fingers crossed!

Rosie loves pigs ears and the big bones they sell in proper pet shops (I presume they are dried or something). We have to be careful because of her sensitive tummy, which is why I want to try the stag bars out. I'll let you know if my friend remembers!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady loves pig ears, they sometimes smell disgusting, and we have aired them out in the garage. ewwww....lol I am so squeemish....used to take her days...now she is done in about half an hour.

I bought her a new non edible nylabone this weekend....the kind for a dog twice her size....and she has managed to chew through an end already! it's junk now as she can pull off chuncks....I am mad it was $13 dollars and it lasted a day!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Amanda you obviously need a few antlers around the house .. surely there must be things like that just littered around by, out in the wilderness lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHHAHA yes my Canadian wilderness! right next to my igloo I gather....lol! i am in suburbia....no antlers around....THANK GOODNESS!!!!!! the dead birds and mice she finds is more than enough for me


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lol... theres me thinking you've got bears and wolves in your back garden with Mounties riding past every two minutes x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Well after watching Lolly chew on her non-edible nylabone for the last 15 minutes I've decided to order a medium stagbar - thanks for the suggestion. I'll keep you posted to let you know if she enjoys it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> lol... theres me thinking you've got bears and wolves in your back garden with Mounties riding past every two minutes x


hehehehe I wish!:canada:


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> lol... theres me thinking you've got bears and wolves in your back garden with Mounties riding past every two minutes x


Just like we know all the royal family and have cream teas every afternoon


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YOU MEAN YOU DON'T!!!!! lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Of course meeting Lizzy tomorrow to walk corgies back for cucumber sarnies then a quick look throught the wedding pics lol x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! Karen you are awesome!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just sit here chortling to myself....easily pleased x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OK, so I have been looking into this Antler thing....I think I may actually get up the courage and buy some tomorrow....the pig ears are way grosser and if I can handle that. LOL


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my lot love pig and cow ears. the pigs ears strips are good too but greasy. i got the fish skins chews from fish for dogs, the likes them but they eat them so quick. padiwac is also good but not got that for adges.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> my lot love pig and cow ears. the pigs ears strips are good too but greasy. i got the fish skins chews from fish for dogs, the likes them but they eat them so quick. padiwac is also good but not got that for adges.


I have given pig ears and fish skin braids to Flo but they only last her about 3 minutes at the most 

Maybe I'll have to give the antler a go though I think at this stage my family think I'm losing the plot with lumps of raw bone lying in the garden, raw chicken wings being tossed around and trays of ground chicken carcass defrosting in the fridge!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I need something a bit more long lasting for Poppy, who has just started on the furniture this week! I asked at the local pet store today and they wouldn't recommend anything like bone/pigs ears, ect until 16 weeks, so I left with a nylabone, but she is bored of that already. Would the stag antler be ok for 13 weeks?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

little poppy is probably losing her teeth soon, she will probably go for a frozen kong the best and it will feel great on her little gums


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am being brave....I will buy some antlers today....my husband laughed at me.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

MichelleE said:


> I need something a bit more long lasting for Poppy, who has just started on the furniture this week! I asked at the local pet store today and they wouldn't recommend anything like bone/pigs ears, ect until 16 weeks, so I left with a nylabone, but she is bored of that already. Would the stag antler be ok for 13 weeks?


Delta was about 11 weeks when she got her first bone and younger with pigs ears 

http://youtu.be/kpQ09dw9E_4


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kendal, I remember when you first posted that video...so adorable...she enjoyed that so much! lol


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Blimey - thats a big bone! Well, if you experienced dog owners are saying its ok to go for pig ears and bones, then I'll go for it. Kong is in the freezer now, as well as a damp tea towel as recommended by Kendal.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly's stag antler arrived!!! She loves it! She's taken it off to the stairs which is her favourite place to chew. It keeps going clunk as it drops down the stairs to the tiles at the bottom!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

still waiting on ours ariving, realy hope they come today. 


what size was it you got her.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I bought medium.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy's arrived yesterday; it seemed brilliant for about half an hour, now she is not interested. It is very very hard and in the half hour chew session she made no impact on it. xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Izzy's arrived yesterday; it seemed brilliant for about half an hour, now she is not interested. It is very very hard and in the half hour chew session she made no impact on it. xx


Yes Lolly has lost interest for now. But she's a bit out of sorts this afternoon as she had her 2nd jab and microchip insert this morning so is feeling a bit sorry for herself!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mine is coming today and we will take it away with us. I will report back when we get home!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely pics of Lolly chewing her antler, such lovely colouring on her face and ears.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

caradunne said:


> Izzy's arrived yesterday; it seemed brilliant for about half an hour, now she is not interested. It is very very hard and in the half hour chew session she made no impact on it. xx


Sounds like she prefers her raw, meaty bones


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i think my lot are a little confused about them. lol they are harder than the bones. delta likes chewing them but only if you hold it for her. but they are all interested in them, gypsy even had a go at one. but so far no sustaned interest, although it did start a little figbt between delta and inca(thats a new one) but all settled now.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Can I get these antlers from pets at home?
Or only online? 
Marzy x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

marzy said:


> Can I get these antlers from pets at home?
> Or only online?
> Marzy x


Only found them online  The web address is on one of the early posts in this thread


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ive read some where that a vets stock them but i think it was just that, specific to that vets x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Lolly's loving that is nt she x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I got mine from my friend as I found online that her local vet stocks them. But they onyl had two (they don't buy in many at a time) and they were both the £7 size, which I think is medium? 

Anyway, Rosie loved it, then went off it, then loved it again and so on. Definitely, definitely not as appealing to her as a bone, but it was much cleaner and ideal for our little caravan holiday last weekend.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I WAS BRAVE! we bought antlers! and she must have gone at it for an hour straight last night, and again this morning....these ones are severed down the middle exposing the softer inside...she is just loving it!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> I WAS BRAVE! we bought antlers! and she must have gone at it for an hour straight last night, and again this morning....these ones are severed down the middle exposing the softer inside...she is just loving it!!!


ooo where did you get it and what size did you get. 


my lot are at them sometimes, but not as daf as they are for their bones.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.theboneandbiscuitcompany.com/index.php

It's a cute local boutique store...there are only like 20 stores across canada. I got Lady a small size, and I believe it is Elk instead of deer. She has just loved it so much!! I am glad we bought it for her....it's a little pricey it was 7 dollars for a small one, so I hope it lasts her a while. We got her two and they are small about the length of a hand. and it is half of a piece of the antler. I will look at the company that makes them when I get home. She loves it more than the bone I had just bought her....The lady tried to convince me to get her a foot too....i couldn't be that brave.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> The lady tried to convince me to get her a foot too....i couldn't be that brave.


A foot? An elk foot to chew on you mean? Oh yuk. When I was getting my NI they also had half a lambs head and in a review someone said their dog really enjoyed it but left the teeth  - you just have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think it was a cow or pig foot maybe...I did not want to get too close to find out, my hubby was intrigued. I however was grossed out...lol they even sell trachea ewwwwwww


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I think it was a cow or pig foot maybe...I did not want to get too close to find out, my hubby was intrigued. I however was grossed out...lol they even sell trachea ewwwwwww


My husband bought Chloe a cow trachea a few days ago. She likes it. Smells disgusting like most of the dog treats he brings home. He regularly buys her a cow tendon to chew on and she really enjoys that. Once, he bought her a beef pizzle stick and neither one of us had any idea what it really was, haha. He is not allowed to buy that anymore. Actually, as soon as I googled what it was, I threw it out, yuck.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! EWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! wowzer Chloe sure gets some interesting treats! ahhahahhah I did have to google it! too funny!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

OMG I had to google it as well. Yuuuuukkk.
I might be into natural feeding, but that's a bit too natural for my liking :ugh:


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I am kind of glad to know that we weren't the only ones who didn't know what pizzle was  Yeah, never again.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Kind of reassuring that 'pizzles' get set aside for dog chews and don't end up in sausages.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Funny that you call them pizzles! We call them bully sticks here. Dogs love gross things, and mine are no different! Here's a link for bully sticks at a decent price: http://www.bestbullysticks.com/. They are digestible and won't block the intestines, as long as the dog doesn't swallow a big chunk of it all at once.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

So now I am wondering ... What, really, is this cow "tendon" that my husband buys for Chloe?!? That's what the store calls them. It doesn't come in a package, so no label. It looks an awful lot like a bully stick/pizzle stick....hmmm.... Do I want to know ?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

How funny - me so squeamish about the whole raw idea to begin with - not bothered by the pizzle idea at all! Bought some for Iz and she absolutely loves it, as much as her bone. Not sure though as she coughed up some white lumps after chewing it, so I guess she is not chewing it enough. Silly Izzy! Antler still ignored. xx


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ha, after Rosie's sensitive tummy, I knew where the poo in Cockapoo came from - now I know the rest! (sorry).

I feel a bit disturbed at the thought of it!


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Lolly is gorgeous so sweet and her coat is so similar to Harleys but her face looks as if its going to be more fluffy but she is just stunning how old is she in the photo?.....Harley likes what he's seeing :love-eyes:


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Lolly's stag antler arrived!!! She loves it! She's taken it off to the stairs which is her favourite place to chew. It keeps going clunk as it drops down the stairs to the tiles at the bottom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

And they called it puppy luuuuuvvv x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Such a cute picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Mary! How cute is that picture of Harley looking at Lolly!!! Lolly is fast asleep at the mo but I will definately show her a pic of Harley when she wakes up. She'll be nagging me to bath and groom her before our Meet up next month to ensure she looks her best when they meet!!! 
Oh and Lolly is 13 weeks now.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Thought I'd revive this thread as I just got Flo a stagbar and she loves it. Nylabones are now binned in favour of this natural, clean, nutrient rich, long lasting lump of deer antler 

www.puredog.co.uk

Kendal - do your girls still have theirs?

It's like 'all our yesterdays' going back down the thread as an elderly veteran poster. Pity that Mary and Louise disappeared


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah Delta still likes the long one, i don't know where the short one went. she doesn't chew it all the time but take a fancy for it every so often. the others aren't too fussed by it.


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

well, just ordered my first stagbar, will update to let you know what Rocky thinks


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laney said:


> well, just ordered my first stagbar, will update to let you know what Rocky thinks


Oh great - will be interested to know what he thinks of it.

I rubbed some honey on the end of the stagbar to encourage Flo and also played a little bit of tug so she'd get her teeth into a bit and get a taste for it. After just a few minutes she was having a good old chew.

When I go down in the morning she looks for her stagbar while I put the kettle on then stands next to me holding it in her mouth while I make coffee. She then follows me to the sofa and settles down on my lap for a good long chew while I drink my coffee


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Will be ordering the stagbar today! What size for a pup do you think Mandy?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

embee said:


> Thought I'd revive this thread as I just got Flo a stagbar and she loves it. Nylabones are now binned in favour of this natural, clean, nutrient rich, long lasting lump of deer antler
> 
> www.puredog.co.uk
> 
> ...


Glad you revived this thread. I missed it last time round. Very interesting read. I'll bin the nylabones, Millie does try and eat them 

I like the idea of a stag antler, but I have one on display that I found in the New Forest! Not sure I want Millie to get the taste and steal it!


----------



## GreenFamily (Jun 17, 2011)

I missed this one also. Very interesting, I'm going to be ordering mine today also


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady's Antler is her favorite thing....I am on number 3


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

pixie said:


> Will be ordering the stagbar today! What size for a pup do you think Mandy?


I'd still go for a medium, which isn't that big, and she'll grow into it! Flo's medium one is only 6 inches and long and they are really light.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

embee said:


> I'd still go for a medium, which isn't that big, and she'll grow into it! Flo's medium one is only 6 inches and long and they are really light.


ooops went for small in the end Just thought as its for a toy breed and Pixie is only little that would be ok,will see how we get on....i so hope she loves it as it sounds such a great treat,less smelly than pigs ears that she is chomping on right now Will try the Honey thing too x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady's were cut down the middle so the marrow is exposed...also they suggest boiling them if they get off them for a while as it will make it tastier again...so I am told...Lady has never gone off hers...but she prefers it to pig ears big time! and she used to love pic ears


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

lady amanda said:


> Lady's were cut down the middle so the marrow is exposed...also they suggest boiling them if they get off them for a while as it will make it tastier again...so I am told...Lady has never gone off hers...but she prefers it to pig ears big time! and she used to love pic ears


Did Lady take to her's straight away? I had to rub honey into Flo's to encourage her initially  but now she loves it


----------



## Laney (Aug 7, 2011)

embee said:


> Oh great - will be interested to know what he thinks of it.
> 
> I rubbed some honey on the end of the stagbar to encourage Flo and also played a little bit of tug so she'd get her teeth into a bit and get a taste for it. After just a few minutes she was having a good old chew.
> 
> When I go down in the morning she looks for her stagbar while I put the kettle on then stands next to me holding it in her mouth while I make coffee. She then follows me to the sofa and settles down on my lap for a good long chew while I drink my coffee


Well I'm going to try to post pics of Rocky with his stagbar (came today). Early signs are good


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> Did Lady take to her's straight away? I had to rub honey into Flo's to encourage her initially  but now she loves it


not right away, we had to play with it a bit to get her into it....but now she just loves them


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahaha it looks like ROcky sure seems to like it!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Laney said:


> Well I'm going to try to post pics of Rocky with his stagbar (came today). Early signs are good












So sweet how they hold stag bars and bones with their paws...


----------

